# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  фабрика 3 в Палладиуме, продам билет

## t_vlada13

срочно продам 1 билет-120 грн. 20 февраля 19-00.... 098 207 39 93...

----------

